# [SOLVED] Help connecting the audio of tv to sound system



## Mtg5118 (May 7, 2012)

Hey so I have a 32 inch lg tv and im trying to connect it to my RCA home theatre system. I originally used the line in option, but the sound would skip a lot and I'm guessing because the line in option was meant for an iPod so maybe it can't handle all the different sounds or whatever. So now I'm trying to connect it through the aux cables. I have it all connected right and sound won't come out. I turned off the speakers on the tv and that didn't help. I tried disconnecting every other cable too but that didn't work. It's not the tv or the sound system. They're both brand new and work perfectly. I can watch movies no problem and the sound is amazing. But I want to be able to get just ordinary tv through the speakers. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?

Here are the the codes if this helps
RCA DVD Home Theater System: model # RTD325W
LG 32' LED LCD TV: model # 32LV2400-UA


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Help connecting the audio of tv to sound system*

Welcome to TSF :grin:

From the RCA site:



> Q: How do I get my regular TV programs to play through my home theater speakers?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Connect the AV out from the source (satellite dish, digital cable box, VCR, etc.) to the AV IN on the Home Theater System. Then press the function button on Home Theater System remote to AV IN. NOTE: Audio Out from the TV is not always active. We strongly suggest using the audio out from a separate source other than your TV. MAKE SURE THE SOURCE IS IN STEREO OR DOLBY PRO-LOGIC. Using a mono source will result in only a few speakers working. Press the Pro Logic button to select audio settings. When using the AV IN function for either TV or VCR, some TV stations broadcast Dolby Surround sound signals. When they do, our system is set to Pro Logic, allowing it to come through as surround sound. The TV stations have to broadcast surround sound signals for it to come through as surround sound on our system. If the signal is not available through the TV station, the sound will not be broadcasted in Surround sound. Press the Pro-Logic button on the remote control to select audio settings. HERE


The manual for the LG will tell you how to make the setting changes to send the proper audio to the RCA.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Help connecting the audio of tv to sound system*

TV: Two audio outputs. (User Manual page 10). 
7. Optical output for connectivity to a home theater system. 
8. Audio out...for connectivity directly to external speakers.


The RCA unit appears to have an optical input, so get an optical digital cable. That's the only way you can transmit surround audio anyway.


----------



## Mtg5118 (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Help connecting the audio of tv to sound system*

Thanks a lot guys! It works now. I really do appreciate it


----------

